# Winter Field Day in Raleigh...



## 1XJ99 (Oct 17, 2016)

Winter Field Day is tomorrow! If you're in the Raleigh
area, come check it out!

Saturday the 28th, Ryan (NC4RA) is hosting
Winter Field Day at his house. All are welcome,
kid friendly, he's smoking 5 pork butts. If you
can, bring a side if not I'm sure there will be
plenty of food as usual!

After dinner we "try" to play music. There will
be a kegarator in his "studio," and other drinks
as well. Oh yeah, if you're interested in ham
radio, come on out! 50% come to party, 50%
want to work radios. All come for a large time!

When: 01-28-2017 (All day long) Dinner will be around 4:00pm (EST)
Where:
1635 Oak Grove Church Rd
Angier, NC 27501

Plenty of parking on the side of his house
next to the farm field.

If not in the area, try to find a club or stay
at home and make some contacts!

https://www.winterfieldday.com/

:cheers:


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Too bad I'm not in Wake Forest for the moment, sounds like fun. Not into radio but food and some picking is always a great time! I'll clawhammer a few here anyway.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Just saw this thread. How was it, any pics?


----------



## 1XJ99 (Oct 17, 2016)

Sorry, been busy! It was epic!

I don't know how many beers in we were,
but I found this video....

I started playing around 6, and we didn't
really stop until 2am.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Looks like it was a blast


----------



## 1XJ99 (Oct 17, 2016)

Yeah, some stayed the night in campers.


----------

